# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Trying to get some input on a tattoo idea

## darkangel

I have three tattoos I'm planning on getting.  There's one I'm struggling with because it's difficult to illustrate or symbolize..  I want to get something that symbolizes space/time and the continuity of it.  I've always been obsessed with scifi movies and books that have to do with time travel, or time theory.  I thought about using the infinity symbol, and I probably will use it if I can't come up with something different, the only reason I'm not dead set on it is because I feel it's a bit overdone... So if anyone has any ideas, let me know!

----------


## JLC

What about a mobius strip?  A creative artist could do really neat things with it:


http://images.google.com/images?hl=e...=1&sa=N&tab=wi

----------


## sw204me

> What about a mobius strip?  A creative artist could do really neat things with it:
> 
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?hl=e...=1&sa=N&tab=wi


that kind of art work baffles me... :eek: 

http://images.google.com/images?svnu...=Search+Images

----------


## JLC

> that kind of art work baffles me... :eek: 
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?svnu...=Search+Images


Aahhh...but the cool thing about a mobius strip is that it's not just a tricky drawing....it's an actual, physical construct that only has one side.  

http://scidiv.bcc.ctc.edu/Math/Mobius.html
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/331665..._mobius_strip/

Fun stuff!  
(And, personally....seems to me like a great representation for time and space...but that'd be up to darkangel.  :Wink:  )

----------


## lord jackel

I know you mentioned books and time.  Have you ever head of a writer named Robert Jordan?  He writes fantasy books (they are best selling fantasy books) he has an 11 book series that all revolves around the "Wheel of Time" the characters are all apart of it and the wheel weeves as the wheel wills.  Sort of like we are all apart of the bigger picture and you cannot change the wheel you can move within it but regardless of what you do eventually you will end up back where the wheel wants you. 


The symbol for all this is a ships wheel with a snake going in a figure eight at the top (its head eating its tail). 

Here is an image of it (only online one I could quickly find so do pay attention to the words but should give you the idea...

http://images.wikia.com/laruotadelte.../b/bc/Wiki.png

not sure if this might interest you.

----------


## JLC

That's a great idea, Sean.  Here's a link to a more clear gif of the image....a good artist could really personalize something like this: 


http://www.lifestyle-movement.org.uk...heeloftime.gif

----------


## lord jackel

> That's a great idea, Sean. Here's a link to a more clear gif of the image....a good artist could really personalize something like this: 
> 
> 
> http://www.lifestyle-movement.org.uk...heeloftime.gif


Great find on the image...I went through all sorts of google pics and couldn't find a clear one  :Very Happy:

----------


## darkangel

> What about a mobius strip?  A creative artist could do really neat things with it:
> 
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?hl=e...=1&sa=N&tab=wi



Very cool idea!  I hadn't thought about the complicated shapes you could get from one!  Thanks!  I will definetly be taking mobius strips into consideration.

----------


## darkangel

> I know you mentioned books and time.  Have you ever head of a writer named Robert Jordan?  He writes fantasy books (they are best selling fantasy books) he has an 11 book series that all revolves around the "Wheel of Time" the characters are all apart of it and the wheel weeves as the wheel wills.  Sort of like we are all apart of the bigger picture and you cannot change the wheel you can move within it but regardless of what you do eventually you will end up back where the wheel wants you. 
> 
> 
> The symbol for all this is a ships wheel with a snake going in a figure eight at the top (its head eating its tail). 
> 
> Here is an image of it (only online one I could quickly find so do pay attention to the words but should give you the idea...
> 
> http://images.wikia.com/laruotadelte.../b/bc/Wiki.png
> 
> not sure if this might interest you.


My bf freaked out when I read this to him because he loves the books!  I love the idea of this symbol because I was also planning on getting a snake tattoo somewhere on my body, and this also incorporates a version of the infinite symbol, and I'm loving the concept of the wheel of time.  I think an artist could expand on the simplicity of the design big time.

Guys thanks so much!  I wasn't expecting to get such unique ideas!

----------

